# Lager und Konus für 14mm Achse gesucht



## MTB-LuC (9. Oktober 2021)

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein altes Sunrims Laufrad bei dem leider die Kugellager am knarzen waren und leider komplett zermalmt sind.

Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach passenden Ersatzteilen, werde aber irgendwie nicht fündig. Im lokalen Fachgeschäft wurde ich ausgelacht und mir wurde gesagt die führen keine Kleinstteile mehr als Ersatz und ich solle doch im Internet schauen... Traurig

Jedenfalls ist eine 14mm Achse verbaut und das Lager auf der Freilaufritzel Seite hat sich zerlegt. Es sind zwei verschieden große Kugeln bzw Lager installiert gewesen. Auf der Seite ohne Ritzel sehen diese normal groß aus, wie ich es von anderen Achsen kannte. Auf der Freilaufritzel Seite waren allerdings sehr kleine Kügelchen, welche leider kaputt sind und auch der Konus ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Daher suche ich passenden Ersatz. Entweder Kugeln und Konus einzeln oder als Achsenset mit den zwei verschiedenen Lagern.

Weiß jemand was genau ich suche und wo ich soetwas für unter 15€ finde?

Viele Grüße,
Lucas

Kugeln wie auf dem Bild gesucht + Knous


----------



## bastl-axel (9. Oktober 2021)

Das ist das Freilaufritzel, kein Teil der Nabe. Sowas wie im folgenden Link:
Freilaufritzel 13 Zähne.
Dazu brauchst du aber noch einen speziellen Abzieher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-LuC (9. Oktober 2021)

bastl-axel schrieb:


> Das ist das Freilaufritzel, kein Teil der Nabe. Sowas wie im folgenden Link:
> Freilaufritzel 13 Zähne.
> Dazu brauchst du aber noch einen speziellen Abzieher.


Das Ritzel ist in Ordnung. Du hast dir wahrscheinlich nur das Bild angesehen?
Ich suche die Kugeln und ein nen passenden Konus... Also die als Verbindung zwischen Achse und Laufrad dienen. Wie im Bild zu sehen.


----------



## bastl-axel (11. Oktober 2021)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Das Ritzel ist in Ordnung. Du hast dir wahrscheinlich nur das Bild angesehen?
> Ich suche die Kugeln und ein nen passenden Konus..


Bist du dir da sicher, denn das Ritzel ist doch nur die Außenseite des Freilauflagers.
Lager und Ritzel bilden eine Einheit.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (11. Oktober 2021)

Man kann auf dem Foto sehen dass die Kugeln innerhalb des Gewindes sitzen an dem der Freilauf aufgeschraubt ist.


----------



## kurbeltom (11. Oktober 2021)

Abzieher kann ich dir ausleihen


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (11. Oktober 2021)

Mahlzeit,

welche Nabe (Model) hast du den?
Oder mal hier schauen:








						Small Parts         | Odyssey BMX
					

Dedicated to Quality and Innovation.




					shop.odysseybmx.com


----------



## MTB-LuC (11. Oktober 2021)

Um das Freilaufritzel geht es nicht ;-)

Ich habe mir nun passende Kugeln bestellt, aber leider finde ich keinen Konus einzeln zu kaufen.

Die Nabe ist leider ohne Beschriftung, daher weiß ich nicht welche genau verbaut ist. Es handelt sich aber um ein Laufrad mit SunRims Felgen.

Ich habe mal ein Bild vom Konus gemacht, vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee? Ist ein Konus für die 14mm.Achse und Kugel s.o.


----------

